# What was the stupidest thing you and your Spouse ever fought about and how long does it take you to reconcile and get over an argument?



## vintagetriplex (Aug 1, 2020)

Me, it takes me a day or two to get over a disagreement or argument with my wife. After arguments, I become a roommate. I stay in the guest room without coming out and I usually have headphones in my ears. I even sleep in the guest room to and when my wife comes home from work, I don’t greet her. I don’t even cook dinner for her. 

What was your stupidest argument and how long does it take your to get over them ? 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

vintagetriplex said:


> After arguments, I become a roommate. I stay in the guest room without coming out and I usually have headphones in my ears. I even sleep in the guest room to and when my wife comes home from work, I don’t greet her. I don’t even cook dinner for her.


And you're proud of that? You really need to learn some proper communication, conflict resolution, and how to fight fair.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

vintagetriplex said:


> Me, it takes me a day or two to get over a disagreement or argument with my wife. After arguments, I become a roommate. I stay in the guest room without coming out and I usually have headphones in my ears. I even sleep in the guest room to and when my wife comes home from work, I don’t greet her. I don’t even cook dinner for her.


If you keep behaving that way don't be surprised to find, that your wife will eventually get sick of such nonsense and dump you for it.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

vintagetriplex said:


> Me, it takes me a day or two to get over a disagreement or argument with my wife. After arguments, I become a roommate. I stay in the guest room without coming out and I usually have headphones in my ears. I even sleep in the guest room to and when my wife comes home from work, I don’t greet her. I don’t even cook dinner for her.
> 
> What was your stupidest argument and how long does it take your to get over them ?
> 
> ...


Stupidest argument: Him spending too much time working on his cars, and not enough time with us. 
How long it takes to reconcile: For me: 2-3 days. Him: Wants to hash it out and move on after a couple of hours.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I would have thought that you’d be too busy spying (sorry, being curious) on the young girls who live beside you to have time to fight with your wife. 
But I suppose you need a good reason to be alone in the guest bedroom........
On a completely different subject what type of binoculars do you have?


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

vintagetriplex said:


> Me, it takes me a day or two to get over a disagreement or argument with my wife. After arguments, I become a roommate. I stay in the guest room without coming out and I usually have headphones in my ears. I even sleep in the guest room to and when my wife comes home from work, I don’t greet her. I don’t even cook dinner for her.
> 
> What was your stupidest argument and how long does it take your to get over them ?
> 
> ...


This is the worst kind of response to an disagreement ever. Why would she put up with that.

But to answer your original question... We don't fight. We first try very hard to be appreciative of each other and accommodating. When we do have a problem we discuss it. Both of our want to make or keep the other happy so we are good at seeing the other side and giving.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Even when we are in a tiff, we still kiss goodnight, always sleep in same bed. 

Every argument isn't a planet killer!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

vintagetriplex said:


> Me, it takes me a day or two to get over a disagreement or argument with my wife. After arguments, I become a roommate. I stay in the guest room without coming out and I usually have headphones in my ears. I even sleep in the guest room to and when my wife comes home from work, I don’t greet her. I don’t even cook dinner for her.
> 
> What was your stupidest argument and how long does it take your to get over them ?
> 
> ...


Wow how immature is that. Sulking isnt attractive, its very childish.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Personal said:


> If you keep behaving that way don't be surprised to find, that your wife will eventually get sick of such nonsense and dump you for it.


Amen to that.


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

vintagetriplex said:


> Me, it takes me a day or two to get over a disagreement or argument with my wife. After arguments, I become a roommate. I stay in the guest room without coming out and I usually have headphones in my ears. I even sleep in the guest room to and when my wife comes home from work, I don’t greet her. I don’t even cook dinner for her.
> 
> What was your stupidest argument and how long does it take your to get over them ?
> 
> ...


The passive aggressive attitude after an argument will not serve you well. My W and I hash it out quickly. The silent treatment is nothing but abusive.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Has OP said how old he is? Most of what I've read thus far sounds pretty darned immature.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Nailhead said:


> The passive aggressive attitude after an argument will not serve you well. My W and I hash it out quickly. The silent treatment is nothing but abusive.


And abrasive. 

You may or may not be overdoing a bit, only you yourself truly know.

How long have you been M?


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

Dumbest thing? We loudly agreed that the dryer's noise was unbearable and she was going to call someone to fix it the next day. I think we were over that particular "disagreement" when we looked over at our kids sitting at the table laughing so hard they were crying and almost falling out of their chairs.

There have been some other doozies. One where I got in trouble for asking if I should start supper when she had decided (in her head) that we should go out for supper. There was a constant friction on laundry day whether the clothes would be separated in the bathroom where the hamper was or next to the washer / dryer closet two rooms away. There were a couple times I thought she was acting crabby / angry so I would bug her about what she was mad about until she was mad at me for bugging her. I was usually the one driving when we went on vacation or on trips and I was often blamed for the traffic or if I missed or misread a sign when traveling in a new area. 

In general, the simple or stupid things like this were over with by nightfall. None of the disagreements prevented us from being adults (IE doing chores, taking care of kids, etc) though sometimes it did mean that affection was off the table that day.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

When you grow up, you'll learn how to fight and get over an argument like an adult. How old are you anyway?


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Yeah, good subject. Of the couples I see, the dishwasher is one of the most popular stupid disagreements. Also style of driving.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Are you gathering material for a book with these threads?

Just curious.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> Wow how immature is that. Sulking isnt attractive, its very childish.


Well, this is true, but I tend to think the one who hides in the guest room with headphones on is neither better nor worse than someone who can never stop re-bringing something up, for ever and ever. Two sides of the coin.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> And abrasive.
> 
> You may or may not be overdoing a bit, only you yourself truly know.
> 
> How long have you been M?


In one of the multiple other threads he says married 14 years.


----------



## Absentminded (Aug 28, 2019)

My husband sulked for three days because I’d lost one of his favourite socks when I was doing the washing. He eventually found it in his work bag and peace was restored. 

In the 15 years we’ve been in a relationship we’ve only had a couple of big arguments and they were resolved after maybe a day (at most) of not talking. Most of our disagreements are over very minor things and we make up after an hour or so. 

The most recent one was when we went for a swim at our local lake. I got out first and told my husband that I would leave the key for our van under the wheel arch while I went off for a run, which I did. Came back 40 minutes later to find him standing by the van, in his wetsuit, furious because he couldn’t find the key and he’d not been able to get changed and go off for a run with his friend. The key was still where I left it, he just didn’t think to bend down to look for the key nor did he think to borrow his friend’s phone to call me and ask where the key was. Once he’d changed he went off for a run and 20 minutes later he came back to apologise and give me a hug. He’s very silly but I love him a lot! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gymgirl24 (Sep 28, 2020)

Husband got upset because I haven’t post a picture of us on social media since January.... he was so mad he left Friday and has not come back or call or texted. Even turn GPS off in his phone.


----------



## 342853 (Mar 11, 2020)

Wife i am have a regular argument about driving as im disabled and she is my carer and suppose to help me when i need it. But whenever we go on family trips i always have to drive. But if her family wants to go somewhere then she will drive no matter how far it is.

She also has a go about me not helping to prep and dish up food.
Any little thing she has seems to have a go at me for.


----------



## Atlas99 (Oct 1, 2020)

Up until recently the biggest argument I ever had with my wife, when we went to bed without talking to each other, was disagreeing about how time travel worked in Avengers: Endgame.
I hold on to stuff for a really long time. Even after we "make up" it's still in my head.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I confused my dear wife a couple of weeks ago, and after some minor disagreement in scheduling stuff....
when I was nice after work, she mentioned hey you're being too sweet.

I told her hey I'm older, I can admit when I was wrong. So get nekkid and in bed.

She was so surprised at the record setting change, off to the bedroom she went.

Now, I was right, but there are hills to die on and others to go around. 

👍👍👍


----------



## Bobby5000 (Oct 19, 2011)

Okay, we argued about this. A good friend's college football was doing well a few years ago. With two more wins, they would likely go to the Orange Bowl in Florida. Unfortunately the team lost. I said that's too bad because if they won, I think my friend would have gone to the bowl game and my wife said of course not, they have children responsibilities, you watch it on TV. No, there's nothing like seeing it in person, why shouldn't he be able to go. So we argued about a game that never happened, that did not involve us, and something that never occurred.


----------

